

Real Time Map of Storm Chasers - a5seo
http://www.tornadovideos.net/full-screen-chaser-video.php
See also http://www.chasertv.com/
======
rollypolly
I love this, very clean and straight forward.

I wonder how often the data is updated..?

~~~
vyrotek
I assumed it was real-time since each car has a live video stream as well.

